
Ask HN: How do I work remote effectively? - rak
I&#x27;m in one of the cities in the U.S bracing for covid-19 and have been reading through the gitlab stuff about remote work.<p>Unfortunately, I am at a more traditional company that doesn&#x27;t really do remote well.<p>Any tips&#x2F;resources out there for being an effective team member in this type of environment?
======
quietthrow
Tell your management to read that article and tell them if they don’t adapt
others will and hence they will be left in the dust. So it’s in their best
interest to adapt. Covid-19 will change the nature of “working from a office”
forever. Personally, I think, People will realize that there is no need to
mindlessly congregate in one place all the time for traditions sake. One good
thing of covid is that its forcing this change. I am not saying that offices
will go away but people will take a more nuanced look at status quo which will
start the conversation on remote work. Then all we need is one of the big
players(new or old) adapting this as a form of competitive advantage and watch
the fun. As history as shown - ideas are one of the most powerful force (after
gravity and compounding I suppose). They are the catalyst for change for
centuries.

------
znq
We've been working remotely since 2013. Here's a short blog post that we've
put together today with input from everyone in our team on what their
recommendations are for someone working from home for their first time:
[https://bugfender.com/blog/coronavirus-covid-19-how-to-
embra...](https://bugfender.com/blog/coronavirus-covid-19-how-to-embrace-
working-from-home-our-tips-tricks/)

Here's also a direct download link to our company handbook with more in-depth
tips: [https://mobilejazz.com/company-handbook-
pdf/](https://mobilejazz.com/company-handbook-pdf/)

~~~
rak
Thank you for sharing these.

------
allie1
Start small - daily standup on Zoom.

Then get everyone on Asana.

Maybe get a Slack channel going.

Experiment a bit instead of jumping into a pre-set flow and see what works
best for your team. Maybe even start with just 2-3 people (early adopters).

~~~
rak
We kind of do some of these already since we're a large firm but we
unfortunately don't approach anywhere near the "make it work remote first"
level.

This will be a time where we experiment with your first point.

Thanks

------
thechhaya
Oh this might make a lot of sense to you!
[http://bit.ly/2Q7AcDa](http://bit.ly/2Q7AcDa)

~~~
rak
Thanks.

